# Shipping index drops 50%



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Just read this; 
http://www.moneyweek.com/news-and-charts/economics/money-morning-baltic-dry-index-02703.aspx


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Getting used to bad economical news by now. What's another 50%? 
Meantime half of Norway is on strike for higher pay, the half that is state employed that is. Want some more North Sea Crude?


----------



## PMN1 (Jun 8, 2010)

There was an article in the Sunday Times yesterday that said rates were barely covering running costs let alone the financing of all the box boats ordered over the past few years.

It seems the UK's Royal Bank of Scotland is particularly exposed with around£23 billion owed to it.


----------



## Adam6 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is a disaster, shipping index is a good indicator of global recovery from the economic crisis, I was really hoping for speedy economic recovery

Adam
Courier & Postal Shipping


----------



## nesloone (Aug 3, 2010)

I am involved in day to day shipping business and all is still artificially kept up by the banks and the fund investors (futures etc), as until end of 2011 the increase of additional new build tonnage to be delivered means an increase of about 35 pct of the world fleet....do you believe that so many vessels or ships can be scrapped so fast ? This is impossible, so expect another crash in commercial shipping in 2011/2012...it will get worse than now as there is simply no chance the world trade can pick up so fast again....get ready out there !


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Seen the solid wall of bulk carriers being thrown up in Chinese yards?


----------

